# Online Code Editor



## aztech (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi

I'm searching for a *selfhosted *online codeeditor, or even basic texteditor, although syntax highlighting is very much wanted.

I've been looking at Cloud9 (https://c9.io/) but I've never really got it to work behind Apache mod_proxy.

Only real requirements are that it should be able to listen to port 80 or 443 and if not so, it should work flawless behind ie. Apache mod_proxy.

Buildt in security is also a bonus, but I suppose I could always failback to htpasswd if needed.

Also, no multiuser enviroment required, this is only for my own needs.

Do anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 29, 2013)

Definitely interested too.


----------



## 5n1p (Sep 29, 2013)

This one I have tried http://codiad.com/

but now want to try:

http://icecoder.net/ 

it seems it has more features and looks better


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 29, 2013)

coding.com

I have invites probably too


----------



## nunim (Sep 30, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> coding.com


It's koding,com but,  he's said that he's searching for something* Self-Hosted.*

I can't say I really know any, you could use a PHP shell and fire up VIM?  Personally I just use NotePad++ for most things, I'm not sure what I'd do with an online code editor.  If it's portability you're after you could setup your own git/svn.


----------



## nunim (Sep 30, 2013)

After you posted about cloud9 I went to check it out, it looked easy enough to install but I was wrong.  It was a bitch and a half to build and the documentation is awful.  On the plus side once I got it built and working it's not too bad, but I can't see it being that useful to me but I guess it would be nice if you frequently work on different PC's and want a central repository and editor although that could be accomplished with an IDE on each PC and a SFTP directory.




aztech said:


> Only real requirements are that it should be able to listen to port 80 or 443 and if not so, it should work flawless behind ie. Apache mod_proxy.


It's simple to set it to whatever port you would like, I don't even have a webserver installed on this VPS.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 30, 2013)

If it's just for yourself, just use Cloud9 IDE free edition on the website. You don't even need to host it. It's the closest thing.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 4, 2013)

5n1p said:


> This one I have tried http://codiad.com/
> 
> but now want to try:
> 
> ...


I do prefer Codiad.

Installation is dead simple.


----------



## joepie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

If you are looking for just an editing component, have a look at http://ace.c9.io/. It's open-source, originates from a Mozilla project, and works really well by now.

I suspect there will be an OwnCloud plugin for it, or similar.

EDIT: Or you could, of course, just throw it into your own bit of code  And yes, it seems to originate from Cloud9.


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry this https://koding.com/Home


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 4, 2013)

Koding is not self hosted though - http://codiad.com/ as well as http://icecoder.net/ as you guys mentioned look like pretty awesome possibilities especially with emmet capabilities. It would be rather wild to be able to push out live website edits through a system like this for quick editing on the go - and combined with a flatfile CMS it could have some pretty neat capabilities.


----------



## 5n1p (Oct 4, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> It would be rather wild to be able to push out live website edits through a system like this for quick editing on the go - and combined with a flatfile CMS it could have some pretty neat capabilities.


That was what I was doing with codiad.


----------



## Shados (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's a Chrome packaged app option, capable of editing both local and remote (with a neat little client/server setup deployed) files, has a lot of good design decisions.

EDIT: For some reason it's not mentioned on the github page for it yet, but it's also released through the Chrome Web Store, which is a much easier way to get the app itself. Obviously you still need to manage the client/server binaries yourself, but that's pretty trivial.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 11, 2013)

Shados said:


> Here's a Chrome packaged app option, capable of editing both local and remote (with a neat little client/server setup deployed) files, has a lot of good design decisions.


Thank you for the link - nice addon.


----------



## ShardHost (Oct 12, 2013)

I've been having a great deal of fun with Icecoder lately.  

They have a demo which should give you a good idea of what it's capable of: http://icecoder.net/_coder/


----------

